# Pune Medical details



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi All,
Please make sure before going to meds 
i) you have answered the question "Where your visa was lodged" question in both the attached forms
ii)You know which location you want your reports should be sent after the test (It is SYDNEY in case you are applying for PR visa)

In case you do not have Case Officer assigned yet then hospital official asks you to write an application.

Address

Ruby Hall Nursing Home eHealth

40 Sasoon Rd

Pune 411 001

Telephone: +91 20 2616 3391

Fax: 20 2612 4529

Doctor(s):

Dr Purvez K Grant

Dr Nirmala Castellino

Dr Nilima Limaye

(Radiology facility also available)



Time
10:00 AM – 12:00 PM



Documents Required

Attached forms (If you are applying for PR visa or subclass 475 both these forms are must if you are applying for 457 then only Form 26 is needed)

Passpoprt original

passport xerox 2 copies

passport size 4 photos



Fee Amount

3200 Rs


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Ajay,

Did they provide the forms and all info about medicals after you applied for the visa? How did you approach Ruby Hall guys about the medical, and how many days did it take? 

Also, any particular info about getting the PCC from Pune ? I've read most of the stuff on the forum, but just confirming from you who seems to be from Pune.


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Ajay,
> 
> Did they provide the forms and all info about medicals after you applied for the visa? How did you approach Ruby Hall guys about the medical, and how many days did it take?
> 
> Also, any particular info about getting the PCC from Pune ? I've read most of the stuff on the forum, but just confirming from you who seems to be from Pune.


The visa medical centers are listed on the DIAC website.
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/overseas/i/india/panel-doctors.htm 
You can do your medicals at any place nearest your residence.

PCC in Pune takes 3 working days if your police verification was done earluer. i.e. it is not a tatkal passport, spouse's name is included, address is the current one.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

atsurti said:


> The visa medical centers are listed on the DIAC website.
> India - Panel Doctors
> You can do your medicals at any place nearest your residence.
> 
> PCC in Pune takes 3 working days if your police verification was done earluer. i.e. it is not a tatkal passport, spouse's name is included, address is the current one.


Thanks atsurti !

I saw the link, and did see Ruby hall listed as one of the centers in Pune.
However, my question was about the forms that are posted in the post above. Did you call the Ruby hall guys and scheduled an appointment, or were you directed by anybody for that ? Also, anything specific that you need to tell the doctors related to the PR (besides medical info) ?


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

sherlock said:


> Thanks atsurti !
> 
> I saw the link, and did see Ruby hall listed as one of the centers in Pune.
> However, my question was about the forms that are posted in the post above. Did you call the Ruby hall guys and scheduled an appointment, or were you directed by anybody for that ? Also, anything specific that you need to tell the doctors related to the PR (besides medical info) ?


I downloaded the forms from the list of documents page after logging into my online visa application account.

I had called them up and the lady had given us the time period in which we can go there. Go there on a weekday. If you go on a Sat then it will take you a long time as there are normally more people going there for visa medicals on Sat.

We do not need to tell them anything related to a PR, but if you do have a specific health challenge then it is advisable to disclose it to the doc.

They are very professional and they handle many cases daily (you will come to know when you go there). The medical reports reached DIAC 15 calendar days after we did the tests.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anybody give me an idea about what are the different tests done and how much time it takes?


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

How much time does it take for medicals at Ruby hall?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*urgent help: Skill references from companies in Pune*



chptp said:


> Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


Hi - thought of posting here since it is a puneiite thread. I need local HR contact details (emails/phone) for Pune offices of following

1 KPIT (number on website is wrong)
2 Oracle Financial Services ( number hangs up in a looped message) 
3 Mastek (numbers on website are wrong)

If you have gone to above companies/ are working / worked recently and can share the hr email id it will be a great boon! Also please let me know tips for getting skill references without much grief 

thank you
Nish


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

ajaypatil said:


> Hi All,
> Please make sure before going to meds
> i) you have answered the question "Where your visa was lodged" question in both the attached forms
> ii)You know which location you want your reports should be sent after the test (It is SYDNEY in case you are applying for PR visa)
> ...



Hello Ajay,
Its been a long time that u have posted on this forum. Are you still active on this forum? Plz respond.... need to know few details.


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone recently did these tests in Pune? How much time did it take and fees please?


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

mahesh2013 said:


> Anyone recently did these tests in Pune? How much time did it take and fees please?


Weekend. .. it took 5 hours... the process is too slow. Fee depends... they might ask for more test on spot if you have a medical history.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

what are the standard fees for medicals at Ruby Hall Pune, for adult and minor?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Information regarding Visa Medicals in Pune |||*

*Following are the Visa Medical details from Ruby Hall Clinic Pune*

Time - 12;00am to 3;00pm.
Day - Monday to Saturday.
Fasting is not required.
If u have any medical previous history bring old reports.

*Documents- *
* Original passport
* Passport photocopy
* 2 photo (recent photo)
* Referral letter with HAP ID Number.

*Medical fees:*
501 Medical Examination-2000/-
502 Chest X-ray Examination-1000/-
707 HIV Test- 500/-

Adult - Rs. 3500/-**
Minor Child - Rs. 2000/- **

*Note*
- Appointment system is not there
- Cards/Cash both are accepted
- 3 to 4 hours for complete the medical process.

*Kindly confirm the details with the Clinic before going for Visa Medicals.*


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

evangelist said:


> what are the standard fees for medicals at Ruby Hall Pune, for adult and minor?


I was charged 3500 for each adult in Ruby Hall Pune in January this year.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Expecting189 said:


> I was charged 3500 for each adult in Ruby Hall Pune in January this year.


Is Ruby Hall the only authorised facility in Pune? Any other?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ruby Hall is the ONLY Panel physician in Pune | *Panel physician*








3br4h!m said:


> Is Ruby Hall the only authorised facility in Pune? Any other?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Ruby Hall is the ONLY Panel physician in Pune | *Panel physician*


In how many days is the medical report uploaded to immi account by the clinic?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my view:*

It shouldn't take them more than a weeks time. However all depends on their workload during that point in time.

The ideal thing would be to check with them after 5 days of medicals for confirmation.


When are you planning for Medicals and PCC? As I will be doing it in the next 10-15 days.





3br4h!m said:


> In how many days is the medical report uploaded to immi account by the clinic?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> *In my view:*
> 
> It shouldn't take them more than a weeks time. However all depends on their workload during that point in time.
> 
> ...


Ohk, i thought it would take no more than 48hrs. Either way, i'm planning to get done with medicals on monday. 

Want to submit all docs and hope for a late december grant. 

My PCC is already done. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As your signature isn't updated, gave me an impression that PCC is yet to be completed.




3br4h!m said:


> Ohk, i thought it would take no more than 48hrs. Either way, i'm planning to get done with medicals on monday.
> 
> Want to submit all docs and hope for a late december grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

When you secured online appointment, what was the appointment time?

Do they permit walk-in's for PCC?

Also is there a separate queue at PSK Mundhwa for PCC?





3br4h!m said:


> Ohk, i thought it would take no more than 48hrs. Either way, i'm planning to get done with medicals on monday.
> 
> Want to submit all docs and hope for a late december grant.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> When you secured online appointment, what was the appointment time?
> 
> Do they permit walk-in's for PCC?
> 
> Also is there a separate queue at PSK Mundhwa for PCC?


Was 9am both the times for myself and wife. I was late just 10mins and had to wait 3hrs more, caused a lot of trouble. So make sure to reach on time. 

No walk-in, except for senior citizens etc. 

Queue was huuuugee...​ and it's a chaos. Mumbai PSK is much organized. And no separate queue for PCC. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the information. It will really help in planning for PCC.




3br4h!m said:


> Was 9am both the times for myself and wife. I was late just 10mins and had to wait 3hrs more, caused a lot of trouble. So make sure to reach on time.
> 
> No walk-in, except for senior citizens etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Had our medicals done today. Its 3500 for adults, not 3900. The process took close to 4hrs for everything. We were told the report will be sent within 2-3 days. 

Sent from my Moto X Play


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.

Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost her earlier Police Report. Have been asked to visit the concerned Police Station after 4 days.

Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out after 48 hours. THEY say its a mandate from DIBP and IT has to be conducted.

THEY gave us to options for TB test:
*1 - Rs. 200/- *(here they will inject the skin on the forearm of the child and after 48 hours we have to visit the Clinic to see if there is any reaction on the skin)

*2 - Rs. 3400/- *(here we won't have to visit them again | They will take Child's blood sample)


*I'm thinking that these Clinics are taking us for a ride.* For my Spouse they have asked for few advanced eye tests AND it turned out to be normal. The concerned doctor went away EVEN before the test were conducted by just signing on the hospitals BLANK letter head.


Its a good business for these people AND can make quick bucks. As we VISA applicants won't question them and would just go ahead with the additional tests that they prescribe.


----------



## rohansingh2323 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Completed my Medicals yesterday @ Ruby Hall Clinic and PCC today @ PSK Pune.
> 
> Awaiting Spouse PCC as police verification has been initiated. Somehow these people have lost her earlier Police Report. Have been asked to visit the concerned Police Station after 4 days.
> 
> ...


Jeetendra, I am also planing to do medical at Ruby hall clinic. Do we ha e any other option in pune for medical?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Also for my 4 year old Daughter they have asked for TB test to be conducted. Results will be out after 48 hours. THEY say its a mandate from DIBP and IT has to be conducted.


_From 20 November 2015, certain higher tuberculosis risk applicants aged two years or more but under 11 years of age must also complete an additional tuberculosis screening test._

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/overview-of-the-health-requirement/threats-to-public-health

cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Then shouldn't this be included in the Referral Letter or the "HEALTH EXAMINATIONS LIST" that DIBP sent to the candidate for undergoing Medicals.


This letter for my Daughter only mentioned "Medical Examination". Moreover I received this letter on 3 December.

One thing might be that their systems aren't updated yet AND they might have already emailed this to the respective Clinics regarding these tests.


Thanks for sharing this information !







kaju said:


> _From 20 November 2015, certain higher tuberculosis risk applicants aged two years or more but under 11 years of age must also complete an additional tuberculosis screening test._
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal/overview-of-the-health-requirement/threats-to-public-health
> 
> cheers!


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Unfortunately NO, we ONLY have Ruby Hall Clinic in Pune which is authorized for Visa medicals for Oz.





rohansingh2323 said:


> Jeetendra, I am also planing to do medical at Ruby hall clinic. Do we ha e any other option in pune for medical?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Update | Visa Medicals*


Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:

*Myself *- Health clearance provided – no action required
*Spouse* - Examinations in progress
*Child* - Examinations required


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Another Update

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required
*Spouse* | Examinations ready for assessment – no action required
*Child* | Examinations required





Jeeten#80 said:


> Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:
> 
> *Myself *- Health clearance provided – no action required
> *Spouse* - Examinations in progress
> *Child* - Examinations required


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to update the forum regarding our VISA medical status as of TODAY | Medicals conducted on 9th Dec:

*Another Update*

*Myself* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
*Spouse* | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
*Child* | Examinations required

As TB test was conducted for my Child, clinic might have messed up with the file. Will go and sort it out today.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*FINALLY Medicals are done!*


After visiting the clinic they assured that they will be uploading my Child's medicals report by EOD today, which they have done:


*Health clearance provided – no action required* | All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.


Myself | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 12 Dec)
Spouse | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)
Child | Health clearance provided – no action required (Updated 14 Dec)


----------



## Sansu83 (May 24, 2015)

Jeeten#80 said:


> After visiting the clinic they assured that they will be uploading my Child's medicals report by EOD today, which they have done:
> 
> 
> *Health clearance provided – no action required* | All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised.
> ...


Hi Jeeten,

This thread is old but relevant to my query .

Would you mind sharing details why your child was asked to go for TB test. I am planning to conduct tests at ruby hall in next few weeks, including me and spouse and two kids one 8 years old and other 3+ years. 

Is it their normal practice to conduct TB test for kids ? 
How do we ensure that they upload reports on time and do we get to know the status on the IMMIACCOUNT 

Thanks in Advance.


----------

